# 93923/93922/97970 codes



## JanetQ (Dec 7, 2015)

We are a nephrology office and currently getting denials on a couple of procedures. Is anyone else getting denials from Medicare for procedures of 93923 or 93970? With ICD-9 we were billing the procedure with a peripheral vascular disease DX 443.89 also billing with 250.72 DM Type II in which we were getting paid, now with the implentation of ICD-10 we are receiving denials for medical necessity with these same codes which are I73.9 and E11.65.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 7, 2015)

The codes you used for ICD-9 CM are not the same as the ones you are using with ICD-10 CM.  443.89 s not equivalent to the I73.9 which is unspecified and 250.72 is not the same or even close to E11.65.  What diagnosis is documented?


----------

